# in Windows 7 error code: 0x80070035 network path not found



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

_"Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found 



Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. "
___________________


I followed the information above and still could not access my computer1(desktop) and computer2(laptop) Using Windows 7 with Linksys Router. What happened before was that somehow I got disconnected with the internet and had to go thru the whole process of reconnecting using 10.10.10.1. Now my desktop says I am not even connected via Network to computer1 or computer2 and when I do get some attempt to connect the system does not recognize the password. The only thing I believe I have is wireless connection to the internet but not to the other computer and the desktop is connected to the internet only. Before all of this happened I was not only connected to the internet but also to all the harddrives of the other computers in both directions. Ping 255.255.255.1 failed but all other pings seemed to work including 192.168.1.1 , 10.10.10.1, and 10.10.10.101.

NETBIOS over TCP/IP is enabled. I am not sure what "Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser." means. 

There is no network map. Says "Window cannot discover any computer or device." even though I have all sharing checked in home group except public.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we need to know the results of each step here.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

_in Windows 7 error code: 0x80070035 network path not found 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Re: error code: 0x80070035 network path not found 



Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. "
__________________


I followed the information above and still could not access my computer1(desktop) and computer2(laptop) Using Windows 7 with Linksys Router. What happened before was that somehow I got disconnected with the internet and had to go thru the whole process of reconnecting using 10.10.10.1. Now my desktop says I am not even connected via Network to computer1 or computer2 and when I do get some attempt to connect the system does not recognize the password. The only thing I believe I have is wireless connection to the internet but not to the other computer and the desktop is connected to the internet only. Before all of this happened I was not only connected to the internet but also to all the harddrives of the other computers in both directions. Ping 255.255.255.1 failed but all other pings seemed to work including 192.168.1.1 , 10.10.10.1, and 10.10.10.101.

NETBIOS over TCP/IP is enabled. I am not sure what "Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser." means. 

There is no network map. Says "Window cannot discover any computer or device." even though I have all sharing checked in home group except public. _



I am a newbee and not a tech person so my knowledge is only laymen not technical

Firewall was turned off. As I said before only 255.255.255.1 failed PING. I don’t understand “Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser” .

Error message now when trying to map hard drives is "The specified network password is not correct" but I did give the correct password. 
Laptop is a MEDION P6611 with the following BELARC ADVISOR information















Computer2 Profile Summary
Computer Name: Computer2 (in WORKGROUP)
Profile Date: Tuesday, January 26, 2010 8:24:58 PM
Advisor Version: 8.1h
Windows Logon: jhmac77	


Operating System System Model
Windows 7 Home Premium (build 7600)Install Language: English (United States)System Locale: English (United States) MEDION P6611 20System Serial Number: 914AF01US0G8390014MKS00Enclosure Type: Notebook
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.00 gigahertz Intel Core2 Duo64 kilobyte primary memory cache2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache64-bit readyMulti-core (2 total)Not hyper-threaded Board: MEDION P6611 Serial Number: 914AF01US0G8390014MKS00BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD V1.02 09/11/2008
Drives Memory Modules c,d
320.07 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity114.68 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free SpaceTSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-S083A ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]Generic- Multi-Card USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WXE708KC6024, rev 11.01A11, SMART Status: Healthy 3068 Megabytes Usable Installed MemorySlot 'M1' has 1024 MB (serial number 1234-B0)Slot 'M2' has 2048 MB (serial number 1234-B1)
Local Drive Volumes
c: (NTFS on drive 0)	298.85 GB	105.37 GB free
d: (NTFS on drive 0)	21.23 GB	9.30 GB free

Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
jhmac77	1/26/2010 8:03:10 PM	(admin)
local system accounts	
Administrator	7/14/2009 12:53:58 AM	(admin)
Guest	never	
HomeGroupUser$	never	
Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Epson Stylus CX5200 (M)	on \\computer1\Epson Stylus CX5200 (M)
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver	on SHRFAX:
Microsoft XPS Document Writer	on XPSPort:

Controllers Display
ATA Channel 0 [Controller]ATA Channel 1 [Controller]ATA Channel 4 [Controller]ATA Channel 5 [Controller]Intel(R) ICH9M/M-E Family 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 2929 NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS [Display adapter]Generic PnP Monitor (15.9"vis)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293AIntel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C NVIDIA High Definition AudioRealtek High Definition Audio
Virus Protection [Back to Top] new Group Policies
avast! antivirus 4.8.1229 [VPS 091226-0] Version 4.8.1229
Virus Definitions Version Up To Date
Realtime File Scanning On
avast! antivirus
None discovered
Communications Other Devices

Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
primary Auto IP Address: 10.10.10.101 / 24
Gateway: 10.10.10.1
Dhcp Server: 10.10.10.1
Physical Address: 00:16:EA:C8:BE:A2
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
IP Address: 169.254.74.233 / 32192.168.137.1 / 32
Physical Address: 00:1F:16:08:C9:19
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.1.254
Microsoft AC AdapterMicrosoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method BatteryMicrosoft Composite BatteryUSB Input DeviceStandard PS/2 KeyboardHID-compliant mousePS/2 Compatible MouseRealtek USB 2.0 Card ReaderUSB Root Hub (8x)Generic volume shadow copyF:\


new Network Map (mouse over IP address for physical address) [Back to Top] 
IP	Device Type	Device Details	Device Roles
10.10.10.1 Router	Linksys / WRT54GS v7.2.06	DHCP Server, Gateway, Web Server
10.10.10.101 Windows 7 Workstation	Computer2 (in WORKGROUP)	Samba Server, Browse Master 



All required security hotfixes (using the 01/21/2010 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 


Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Belarc - Advisor	88d4f93e 
Corel - CorelDRAW Essential Edition 3	EE03WRX-0028021-GZL 
Corel - Setup	EE03WRX-0028021-GZL 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer	00359-029-8015176-85415 (Key: 7B34R-MPP49-WMP3T-9TF32-2XJBV)
Microsoft - Office 2000 Premium	50106-335-3100683-02093 
Microsoft - PowerShell	89383-100-0001260-04309 
Microsoft - Windows 7 Home Premium	00359-029-8015176-85415 (Key: 7B34R-MPP49-WMP3T-9TF32-2XJBV)
Nero - 8	4K29-010K-5A05-000X-00K7-17EX-4A10-0000-4X9K-0050-↵5500-0000-0000-5042-E7A1-EC47 




new Software Versions & Usage (mouse over i for details, click i for location) [Back to Top] 
i Microsoft ® Windows Script Host Version 5.8.7600.16385 ıı i Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.4927 i Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 3.0.6920.4902 ıı i Microsoft® FrontPage® 2000 Version 4.0.2.2717 ıı i Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Version 12.0.7600.16385 ı i NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 186.31 Version 8.15.11.8631 ıı i  Piriform Ltd - CCleaner Version 2, 27, 0, 1070 ı i Prolific Technology Inc. - IoctlSvc Application Version 1, 6, 0, 0 ı i Realtek Semiconductor - HD Audio Control Panel Version 1, 0, 0, 386 ıı i RealTemp Version 3, 0, 0, 0 ı i Reset Reader ıı i Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U17 Version 6.0.170.4 i Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U7 Version 6.0.70.6 ı i
i Mouse over to see details, click to see where software is installed.
ı Marks software last used within the past 7 days.
ıı Marks software last used within the past 90 days, but over 7 days ago.
ııı Marks software last used within the past year, but over 90 days ago.
ıııı Marks software last used over 1 year ago.
Unmarked software lacks the data to determine last use.



Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
MSXML4SP2
KB954430 on 10/26/2009 (details...)
KB973688 on 11/26/2009 (details...)
Windows 7
KB972270 on 1/15/2010 (details...)
KB973525 on 10/26/2009 (details...)
KB973874 on 10/26/2009 (details...)
KB974332 on 10/27/2009 (details...)
KB974431 on 10/27/2009 (details...)
KB974455 on 11/4/2009 (details...)
Windows 7 (continued)
KB974571 on 10/27/2009 (details...)
KB975364 on 10/30/2009 (details...)
KB975467 on 10/27/2009 (details...)
KB976098 on 11/26/2009 (details...)
KB976325 on 12/10/2009 (details...)
KB976749 on 11/5/2009 (details...)
KB978207 on 1/24/2010 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer. Marks a security hotfix (using the 01/21/2010 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability)
Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification


a. Processor clock speed is measured at computer start-up, and on laptops may be impacted by power option settings.b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.e. This is the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. You can change it to your product key here http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=45668 for Windows, or here http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=895456 for Office. 
Copyright 2000-9, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. Legal notice. U.S. Patents 5665951, 6085229 and Patents pending. 







Virus Protection	


Computer1 Profile Summary
Computer Name: Computer1 (in WORKGROUP)
Profile Date: Wednesday, January 27, 2010 8:28:24 AM
Advisor Version: 8.1e
Windows Logon: jhmac77-1109 


Operating System System Model
Windows 7 Home Premium (build 7600)Install Language: English (United States)System Locale: English (United States) No details available
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.60 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core128 kilobyte primary memory cache512 kilobyte secondary memory cache64-bit readyMulti-core (2 total)Not hyper-threaded Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2A-VM 1.XXBus Clock: 200 megahertzBIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M2A-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 1901 07/21/2008
Drives Memory Modules c,d
740.17 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity243.74 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space_NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]Toshiba USB2.0 Drive R00 USB Device [Hard drive] (100.03 GB) -- drive 2WDC WD3200AAJS-22L7A0 ATA Device [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 1, s/n WD-WMAV25458498, SMART Status: HealthyWDC WD3200AAKS-00L9A0 [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMAV29348815, rev 01.03E01, SMART Status: Healthy 1920 Megabytes Usable Installed MemorySlot 'A0' has 1024 MBSlot 'A1' has 1024 MBSlot 'A2' is EmptySlot 'A3' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 1)	177.47 GB	84.03 GB free
d: (FAT on drive 1)	1 MB	1 MB free
f: (NTFS on drive 0)	320.07 GB	19.73 GB free
g: (NTFS on drive 1)	142.60 GB	130.90 GB free
i: (NTFS on drive 2)	100.03 GB	9.09 GB free

Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
jhmac77-1109	1/25/2010 5:50:09 PM	(admin)
local system accounts	
Administrator	7/14/2009 12:53:58 AM	(admin)
Guest	never	
HomeGroupUser$	never	
Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account EPSON Stylus CX5200	on USB001
Epson Stylus CX5200 (M)	on USB001
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver	on SHRFAX:
Microsoft XPS Document Writer	on XPSPort:

Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controllerATA Channel 0 [Controller] (2x)ATA Channel 1 [Controller] (2x)Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (2x) ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 [Display adapter]NEC MultiSync 70 [Monitor] (16.1"vis, s/n 9X08327YB, October 1999)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host ControllerStandard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (5x) Realtek High Definition Audio
Virus Protection [Back to Top] new Group Policies
avast! antivirus 4.8.1367 [VPS 091126-1] Version 4.8.1367
Virus Definitions Version Up To Date
Realtime File Scanning On
avast! antivirus
None discovered
Communications Other Devices
LSI PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem 
Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
primary Auto IP Address: 10.10.10.100 / 24
Gateway: 10.10.10.1
Dhcp Server: 10.10.10.1
Physical Address: 00:1F:C6:B3:EF:90
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.1.254
HID-compliant consumer control deviceHID-compliant device (2x)USB Input Device (2x)EPSON STYLUS CX5200HID Keyboard DeviceMicrosoft USB Wheel Mouse OpticalUSB Composite Device (2x)USB Mass Storage DeviceUSB Printing SupportUSB Root Hub (6x)Generic volume shadow copy



new Network Map (mouse over IP address for physical address) [Back to Top] 
IP	Device Type	Device Details	Device Roles
10.10.10.1 Router	Linksys / WRT54GS v7.2.06	DHCP Server, Gateway, Web Server
10.10.10.100 Windows 7 Workstation	Computer1 (in WORKGROUP), Asustek	Samba Server, Print Server




Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
All required security hotfixes (using the 01/21/2010 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 



Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Belarc - Advisor	e5627113 
Corel - CorelDRAW Essential Edition 3	EE03WRX-0028021-GZL 
Corel - Setup	EE03WRX-0028021-GZL 
CyberLink - PowerDVD	DVD071016-03 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer	00359-029-8021987-85996 (Key: MYKTQ-HRK64-YT68D-VBRTG-RRMCF)
Microsoft - Office 2000 Premium	50106-335-0621633-02824 
Microsoft - PowerShell	89383-100-0001260-04309 
Microsoft - Windows 7 Home Premium	00359-029-8021987-85996 (Key: MYKTQ-HRK64-YT68D-VBRTG-RRMCF)




Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
MSXML4SP2
KB954430 on 12/8/2009 (details...)
KB973688 on 12/9/2009 (details...)
Windows 7
KB972270 (details...)
KB973525 (details...)
KB974332 (details...)
KB974431 (details...)
KB974455 (details...)
Windows 7 (continued)
KB974571 (details...)
KB975364 (details...)
KB975467 (details...)
KB976098 (details...)
KB976325 (details...)
KB976749 (details...)
KB978207 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer. Marks a security hotfix (using the 01/21/2010 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability)
Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification


a. Processor clock speed is measured at computer start-up, and on laptops may be impacted by power option settings.b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.e. This is the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. You can change it to your product key here http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=45668 for Windows, or here http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=895456 for Office. 
Copyright 2000-9, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. Legal notice. U.S. Patents 5665951, 6085229 and Patents pending. 

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred? NO
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? NO CABLE JUST DSL
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? DON’T KNOW HOW TO DO THIS
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network? ???? WHAT IS THIS
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on? YES
For wired connection issues, have you booted in Safe Mode with Networking to see if that changes the symptoms? NO
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue? YES MOTOROLA MODEM 2210-02 1006 FOR ATT DSL ,LAN IS WORKING WITH ATT MODEM WITH AN INTERNET CONNECTION ONLY- NEVER COULD NETWORK WITHOUT THE ROUTER !!!!!!
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally? SAME ISSUE



On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the Enter key:

PING 74.125.45.100
SEE BELOW
PING yahoo.com SEE BELOW

NBTSTAT –n SEE BELOW

IPCONFIG /ALL SEE BELOW
RIGHT click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 
__________________

COMPUTER2 INFORMATION:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jhmac77>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 22ms

C:\Users\jhmac77>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 52ms

C:\Users\jhmac77>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.10.10.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
COMPUTER2 <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
COMPUTER2 <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\jhmac77>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computer2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-08-C9-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EA-C8-BE-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e560:b978:398f:84b8%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 26, 2010 12:46:19 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 28, 2010 9:38:47 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184555242
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-73-D8-38-00-1F-16-08-C9-19

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1EAE533D-8894-496E-8120-327C9063B230}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:3853:235a:b76e:50ba(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3853:235a:b76e:50ba%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3C83313E-8E44-4F1E-BA6E-D09687DA4B43}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\jhmac77>


COMPUTER1 INFORMATION:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 21ms

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 41ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>NBTSTAT -n

local area network:
Node IpAddress: [10.10.10.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
COMPUTER1 <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computer1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter local area network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-B3-EF-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5905:140b:b7df:32d4%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 25, 2010 5:50:04 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 28, 2010 8:26:30 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889158
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-7F-53-78-00-1F-C6-B3-EF-90

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{239D68D4-820A-4196-BDE6-722B216FF3FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:cbf:23a7:b76e:50ba(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cbf:23a7:b76e:50ba%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

ADDITIONAL INFO:

Firmware Version: v7.2.06 

Wireless Wireless-G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster WRT54GS 


Setup Wireless Security Access Restrictions Applications 
& Gaming 
Administration 
Status 

Basic Wireless Settings |
Wireless Security |
Wireless MAC Filter |
Advanced Wireless
Settings 




Wireless Security

Security Mode: DisabledWPA PersonalWPA EnterpriseWPA2 PersonalWPA2 EnterpriseRADIUSWEP 
Default Transmit Key: 1 2 3 4 
WEP Encryption: 64 bits 10 hex digits128 bits 26 hex digits 
Passphrase: 
Key 1: 
Key 2: 
Key 3: 
Key 4: 











Security Mode: You may choose from Disable, WPA Personal, WPA Enterprise, WPA2 Personal, WPA2 Enterprise, RADIUS, WEP. All devices on your network must use the same security mode in order to communicate.
More... 

Internet used IE 8, Windows 7 OS.
Need any other information?


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

ANSWERS TO YOU QUESTIONS BELOW: any other information in Belarc Advisor

Re: in Windows 7 error code: 0x80070035 network path not found 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Well, we need to know the results of each step here._ I have tried to map the disc drives: Error messages below.

_Please supply the following info, exact make and models of the equipment please_.

_Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider). _AT&T
_Make and exact model of the broadband modem_. MOTOROLA MODEM 2210-02 1006
_Make and exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit)._
LYNKSYS Wireless-G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster WRT54GS 
_Make and exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc._NONE
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless. _COMPUTER 1 WIRED, COMPUTER 2 WIRELESS (DESKTOP= COMPUTER1; LAPTOP = COMPUTER2)
_If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2):_ WEP Encryption: 
_Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc._ WINDOWS 7 Home Premium
_The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc._ IE 8




_Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages_. in Windows 7 error code: 0x80070035 network path not found NOW Error message now when trying to map hard drives is "The specified network password is not correct" but I did give the correct password. After going to Safe Mode with Networking got the original error code: 0x80070035 network path not found


There is no network map. Says "Window cannot discover any computer or device." even though I have all sharing checked in home group except public. 


_Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?_ NOT RIGHT BEFORE BUT EARLIER
_If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?_ NO
_For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?_ Not that I know of
_For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?_ NO REMOVAL
_For__ wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?_ YES
_For wired connection issues, have you booted in Safe Mode with Networking to see if that changes the symptoms?_ RESULT: Error message: : 0x80070035 network path not found 
_Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?_ CONNECTED TO MODEM ONLY, INTERNET CONNECTED OK
_If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?_ SAME ISSUE





_On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:_ SEE RESULTS BELOW

_Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the Enter key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. _SEE RESULTS BELOW:

COMPUTER2 INFORMATION:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jhmac77>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 22ms

C:\Users\jhmac77>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 52ms

C:\Users\jhmac77>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.10.10.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
COMPUTER2 <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
COMPUTER2 <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\jhmac77>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computer2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-08-C9-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EA-C8-BE-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e560:b978:398f:84b8%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 26, 2010 12:46:19 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 28, 2010 9:38:47 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184555242
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-73-D8-38-00-1F-16-08-C9-19

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1EAE533D-8894-496E-8120-327C9063B230}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:3853:235a:b76e:50ba(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3853:235a:b76e:50ba%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3C83313E-8E44-4F1E-BA6E-D09687DA4B43}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\jhmac77>


COMPUTER1 INFORMATION:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 21ms

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 41ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>NBTSTAT -n

local area network:
Node IpAddress: [10.10.10.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
COMPUTER1 <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computer1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter local area network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-B3-EF-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5905:140b:b7df:32d4%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 25, 2010 5:50:04 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 28, 2010 8:26:30 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889158
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-7F-53-78-00-1F-C6-B3-EF-90

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{239D68D4-820A-4196-BDE6-722B216FF3FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:cbf:23a7:b76e:50ba(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cbf:23a7:b76e:50ba%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you ping the other computers by name or by IP address?


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

They ping each others computer by name. I don't know what the IP address of each computer is. I thought I pinged all the available IP addresses that I knew. See above.
The only address that did'nt ping was 255.255.255.1= Ping transmit failed General failure 100% loss.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>ping 255.255.255.1

Pinging 255.255.255.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.

Ping statistics for 255.255.255.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\jhmac77-1109>

I guess the IP address are in the Belarc Advisor but I am not sure where they are. See BA reports above.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

All of these are started but COM+ Event System says nothing about 
WZC issues.


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

I made following changes: Names of computer1 and computer2 changed to c1 and c2. Now there are these problems. 

In c1(desktop) opening computer icon, networking shows c1 and c2 but states the following:
c1 is not accessible. You might not have permission to use the network resource. Contact the network administrator to obtain permission to access network. 
The network service provider is not valid.

Same message for c2 except for the c2 difference.

In c2 when I try to map the network for c1, I get a popup c2/jhmac77 but when I put in the correct password it states the password or the user name is not valid. Both are valid to log into the desktop.
Under the computer icon, networking shows c1 and c2 both show but c1 is not accessible because of an invalid user name or password.



Would it help to go back to a Dec 09 restore and do a restore?

Summary: The desktop does not show its own hard drives under the network, but the laptop c2 shows only it's own hard drive and the access is password or user name invalid for the c1 computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it appears the desktop is the one with the issue. A system restore is certainly a valid thing to try.


----------



## jhmac77 (Jul 30, 2007)

I had to reinstall both computers and now networking works good! Thanks for the help.
Jim


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, an extreme measure, too bad we couldn't track it down. :smile:


----------



## Roger H. Grant (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is the solution to "error code 0x80070035 network path was not found" on Windows Vista and Windows 7 Computers. Click on the "START" button, select "CONTROL PANEL", and go into "DEVICE MANAGER". Click on "NETWORK ADAPTERS", then click on "VIEW", and select "SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES". In the expanded view you will see a long list of numbered "MICROSOFT 6to4 ADAPTER". My Windows 7 Professional desktop had 200 of them. Right click and select "DELETE" on all but 1 of them. You can only do 1 at a time so it does take a while. When you have only 1 left, restart computer and enjoy being able to see your other network computers, including HOMEGROUP files.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an Ancient Thread, thanks for the feedback.

Closed.


----------

